
Linux Kernel adopts code of conduct - CraneWorm
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=8a104f8b5867c682d994ffa7a74093c54469c11f
======
akvadrako
This CoC seems reasonable, but the creator of it has some pretty dangerous
views:

[https://postmeritocracy.org](https://postmeritocracy.org)

------
reacweb
If Linus can become polite, I am sure desktop linux can also happen one day.

------
aritmo
This is definitely an improvement over the "code of conflict".

